# KIngwood.....



## gazza_0208 (27 May 2019)

Anyone have, or know where I can source a piece of "Kingwood" for a small project, about 60 x 100 about 200 long


----------



## woodbloke66 (27 May 2019)

gazza_0208":2tfjfah4 said:


> Anyone have, or know where I can source a piece of "Kingwood" for a small project, about 60 x 100 about 200 long


Yandles had some a while ago about that size - Rob


----------

